# Follower Rest For Logun 820



## rdhem2 (May 31, 2016)

Been watching e-bay and other sources for years and have never seen a follower rest offered for sale.  Is this something I am going to have to fab up to get?  Seem to get a lot of projects requiring turning of shafts under .250" of various lengths.  It would sure speed up my work and greatly help with my accuracy and quality.

*Anybody?*


----------



## francist (May 31, 2016)

There's one listed for sale right now at Lost Creek Machine for $175.00. Says its for a 10" Logan.

-frank


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 31, 2016)

Plaza Machinery has one listed on page 9 (item 51B) of this document dated 5/29/16  for $150.

http://www.plazamachinery.com/files/Metal-5-29-2016.pdf


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (May 31, 2016)

Just bought the one from the guy in Mass. off of Ebay, $189+ free shipping...nice part is it is the right one...whew....


----------



## Jimsehr (Nov 14, 2016)

Guy named Frank Ford made a nice one that fits on a guick change tool post. Google his name and follow rest.
jimsehr


----------

